# Just Made An App



## Jonathan1478 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey all, Im a college student that made my first app and am curious what you guys think of the general idea... its called Gun inventory and its essentially a database where you can keep track of all your firearms information in-case they are stolen... its only a dollar and there is a free version too... what do you guys think of the overall idea? would it be worth it to have that information or is it just a way that the government can track you easier? thanks for looking!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I always keep my SN#s on paper in my wallet and in my firesafe. Dont really think I need them on my computer or phone where they COULD be hacked for any reason. YMMV


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

As my firearm collection grows, I also believe it's a good idea to have the handgun info ready when we need them. I made one in MS Excel where I could keep & update the model & serial numbers, manufacturers, test fire dates, pictures of each gun, etc..


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Leo said:


> As my firearm collection grows, I also believe it's a good idea to have the handgun info ready when we need them. I made one in MS Excel where I could keep & update the model & serial numbers, manufacturers, test fire dates, pictures of each gun, etc..


that's a good idea. Don't think I would like that info on my smart phone. But diffenetly backed up on a flash drive and hand written some where.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I keep the receipts of my firearms in their case from the manufacturer.And keep in mine the S/N is on the receipt. And keep everything in a firesafe. So if I sale one of my pistols,I still have everything that came with it. And I keep a log book of all my weapons..

But I would never,Give my firearms s/n's out to anyone.

If your going to get a log book.
Gun Log Books - FFL Log Books - ATF Bound Books


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

ARW1979 said:


> that's a good idea. Don't think I would like that info on my smart phone. But diffenetly backed up on a flash drive and hand written some where.


well a flash drive would be ok I guess, I personally dont feel the need but whatever turns your crank I guess..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't know 'bout you, but to me, the OP reads like an ad, soliciting business.

If I'm right, the guy is sneaky, because it's posted in the wrong place.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

probably but he didnt post a link so I dont know...


----------

